# leprecon problems



## pedro (Jun 13, 2008)

we have a lerpecon 624 that we cannot reprogram, can any one help/


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 13, 2008)

First welcome to the Control Booth. We love new members. Second... go post your question over in the lighting forum. This forum is for get to know the new people chat. Many people who might know the answer to your question don't read this forum. 

Become friends with the search function you would be amazed at how much information is in the archives! When you get a chance tell us more about yourself. We hope you will stay and join the conversation after you get your question answered.

Do you have the manual for the board? 

Also explain what you mean by reprogram. Does the board not work? Do you just want to record a preset?


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 13, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Yarp



YARP? Have you been hanging out with Hughsie a little too much?

And page one of the manual pretty clearly explains how to program and run presets and stacks if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 24, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> YARP? Have you been hanging out with Hughsie a little too much?



Obviously not 

and 


gafftaper said:


> Hughsie



Hughesie

gaffaper


----------

